# Summer temps: What is yours?



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Well, it's supposed to hit the 100s in my area of North Carolina over the next couple of days...I keep my house temp at 76 F. so the heaters are out right now. With the lights on, my shrimp tank approaches almost 78 degrees even though I keep a fan blowing on it.

What is the temp of your shrimp tanks(s) in the Summer? How about in the Winter?


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Summer temps vary. I have shrimp in all my tanks and the August temps are from 82-90F (the only reason the water isn't hotter is a over-worked portalbe AC). In the winter, everything is at 76F.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Your tanks get to 90 F Praxx or the area where you live? That's pretty darn warm if it's your tanks!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

My shrimp tank is setting at 80 right now, in the winter it stays at 76 with heater help of course.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I know the over worked window unit all to well. Water temps go up with outside temp. For each degree over 86 the tanks start to warm up from a normal 74-78 range. When it 95 last week the tanks hit 84. with incredible evap rates. I'm not looking forward to more summer at this point.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

With the heat index we are entering one of the hottest spells we've had in modern day S.W. Ohio. Temps in the mid 90's and with the H.I. 100-110 for more than 3 days. Theve issued heat advisories for the elderly and children here.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Have any of you experienced shrimp deaths with temps at or around 80F?


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

In San Francisco, it's a cool 70-73deg in my shrimp tank this summer (unheated year round). It's overcast with the sun peeking in a few seconds at a time at most.


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

it has been 80-84 in the shrimp tank over the last few weeks. Shrimp are fine, cherries still breeding.


----------



## Cichlid Junkie (Mar 25, 2005)

Mine have been holding about 80-84 as well. No problems yet. Well see what Monday brings. This is the first week I've had the cherries in there.


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Piscesgirl said:


> Your tanks get to 90 F Praxx or the area where you live? That's pretty darn warm if it's your tanks!


That's the tank temp on the smallest tank which also happens to be the highest off the ground. North Texas temperatures are nothing to mess with... I AC that room at nights during the summer (our night is actually the tank's "day," electricity is cheaper at night, and the outdoor temps don't get too bad).


----------



## Cichlid Junkie (Mar 25, 2005)

Mondays here and all the cherries are doing fine! WHat a relief!


----------

